# Coders who do remote coding.....question



## smeeks31 (Feb 16, 2009)

I have been contacted by a company who is doing remote coding.  Well she said they are starting the remote coding back up but she wanted me to travel to them to see their facility and come and take there coding test.  Okay my thing is it's five hours away plus I would have to leave the night before in order to be there.  They will put me up in a bed and breakfast but my questions are why are they making me come out now when wat if they don't like me and I had paid for a car rental and gas (wouldn't that be a waste).  I would like to give her ideas to start their remote coding, like using a web cam to talk to them and sending the coding test to me by fax or online and sending it back in a timely manner.  They are a small billing company, with like 80 people who live in and around this small town, they are looking at my resume and others because of our location.  Now if hired then yes i will have to come out for a week (there expense of bed and breakfast stay) but I will be given books/paid training plus i will have to pay for my drive there and back home.  What do you think about all this?  Have you guys done this before?  Are there ideas about the process?


----------



## dmaec (Feb 16, 2009)

smeeks31 said:


> I have been contacted by a company who is doing remote coding.  Well she said they are starting the remote coding back up but she wanted me to travel to them to see their facility and come and take there coding test. *(how exciting, typically - when they want to show you around, show you their facility - it means they like you and are very interested in YOU, and now want to see your reactions to what they have to offer you - apparently - they like your resume!) *Okay my thing is it's five hours away plus I would have to leave the night before in order to be there.  They will put me up in a bed and breakfast *(so, I'm not seeing the problem here yet?) *but my questions are why are they making me come out now when wat if they don't like me and I had paid for a car rental and gas (wouldn't that be a waste). *(I'd be assuming they already like you and that's why they want you to come visit, and if they don't hire you what have you lost?...gas and rental?...but if they DO like you what have you lost?)* I would like to give her ideas to start their remote coding, like using a web cam to talk to them and sending the coding test to me by fax or online and sending it back in a timely manner. *(though your suggestions aren't bad idea's - I'm thinking they want a little one on one to see how everyone interacts, to see responses, and to just generally have a face to face interview - I don't think they're asking too much at all)*  They are a small billing company, with like 80 people who live in and around this small town, they are looking at my resume and others because of our location. *(see, they ALREADY like your resume! now they want to meet you - you've already sold yourself halfway,...don't think negatively, sell yourself the rest of the way in the interview!)* Now if hired then yes i will have to come out for a week (there expense of bed and breakfast stay) but I will be given books/paid training plus i will have to pay for my drive there and back home. *(what an opportunity! training! books! - WOW - again, I don't see the down side)* What do you think about all this?  Have you guys done this before?  Are there ideas about the process?


 *(I think if I had the opportunity and the means to do it - I would - regardless of the outcome, whether they hired me or not - if they hire me GREAT - if not,..it's a learning experience, practice for the interviewing process, either way it's not a bad thing, in my opinion)*


----------



## mbort (Feb 16, 2009)

Sounds like an awesome idea!!  Go For it...Save your receipts for everything, if you get the job, its a TAX WRITE OFF


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Feb 16, 2009)

What an opportunity!   I would be out the door 5 minutes ago.  Good luck to you!  Have fun and enjoy your trip!


----------



## smeeks31 (Feb 16, 2009)

To be honest to you guys i'm so scared because I do have a full time job as this time and this would be a great opportunity to supplement my income and learn physican coding as well. I don't know I'm more nervous than anything that I don't have enough skills that they are looking for.


----------



## dragonflye (Feb 20, 2009)

Hey if your not interested let me know where the place is. I'll be willing to travel.  Good luck, hope you take it.


----------



## cbutler (Mar 1, 2009)

So, did you go to the interview, were you offered the job, and did you accept?


----------

